# Good tank mates for chocolate cichlids ?



## FishDorkMike (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got a 5" chocolate cichlid, hes in a 60 gallon tank with a 4 inch pleco. What would be the best tank mates for this chocolate? I got rid of 2 oscars because the chocolate was so timid... The LFS lady told me that the chocolate would have the same temperment as my red and tiger oscars ..but she was WRONG, hes a sissy! But hes beautiful.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I have my Chocolate Cichlid in with a Jurupari and a Heckelli right now and its working out great. Both fish are really peaceful. I had my Chocolate in with my Oscar, Severum, and Vieja for a while and they beat up on him too much so I moved him. He is much happier in my other tank. I also have a school of rainbowfish in there and am planning on adding a school of cories. You might want to consider any of the following:

Keyholes
Blue Acara
Festivum
Orange Heads
Bolivian Rams

Good luck with your little guy


----------

